# Jaeger LeCoultre GSTP



## Ivan Payne (Aug 23, 2018)

Guys (and gals).... just bought this. I'm new to watches but thought this would be a worthy debut.Is there anyone out there who can advise on a date/ unit etc for this. It's needing a new mainspring but seems fairly original... coming from the estate of an elderly watch repairer in the north east.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if it is marked GSTP (general service time piece) then it will date to WW2


----------

